# Layout Idea



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

So this is my idea for an Around the Tree layout, to Debut 12/1/2015.
Here is what I am trying to accomplish.
1. A working layout where I can sort and build trains, pick things up from industry and deliver to the elevated tracks shown in green
2. Also, in display mode... run three trains looping around the tree
3. 3 kids running trains and one Dad running the switches
4. 22 inch minimum radii
5. No turnouts where I cannot reach
6. This will be a temporary display, set up in modules / sections that can be assembled around the Christmas tree and put away for the rest of the year. Using it for just one month each year, I hope it never gets "stale".
7. I want a Round house to house new engines as the years roll on.


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

1. The dark green is the elevated track, with the light green climbing on a 2% grade to just make 3.25 inches on the flyover. There will be a Christmas themed station here where the trains deliver goods in rapid succession. They go back to the yard to be resorted, then back to the grey tracks to be "re loaded".
2. The two of the grey spurs are connected into a loop. This connection will not be visible from the main operating area (behind the tree)
3. There will be a reverse loop module where one limb attaches to the yard


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

Concerns of mine:
1. I have mixed Kato Unitrack and Walthers curved turnouts and flexitrack. Are these hard to join?
2. The Kato I used for more compact number 6 turnouts, and also for above table switch motors. This will simplify the turnouts that exist on elevated tracks. I think.
3. The Walters I used for the curved turnouts. Hopefully for smooth running transitions and space saving. I have read a review on Amazon where some guy had to spend an hour modifying each Walters turnout. Anyone have experience with these curved turnouts? Are they a hassle? 
4. I have a version of this plan with only Kato Unitrack. It will work, but, there are multiple S curves. It will be easier to construct, and my trains will work, but, it just won't be as smooth. This is my first layout. Should I just go with the Unitrack and live with the less smooth operation?
5. The modules, where connected, will be complex, with turnouts, lots of tracks, and cross overs all coming together when I assemble the tables. Is this doable?
6. I have also used a walthers 130 foot turntable to accommodate a 4:8:4 engine. Any comments on these things?
7. spacing between track is minimum 2 inches center to center. More like 3 inches where there are parallel curves. Is this adequate?


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

View attachment christmas train 3d.pdf


Here is a 3D version. 

The elevated track is a platform station. The idea is a "Santa Resupply Station". Trains arrive with one box car (gifts for kids), one tank car (hot chocolate), one coal car (lots of people on the naughty list in this WWII era scene). The elevated track will be made to look like an airport runway for Santa to land and pick up goods as fast as the trains can bring them.

In the yard, there will be three tracks where the trains are built and ready to be delivered. The trains come back and break the loads down on the other three tracks. Then, they are spiraled in to the grey tracks in the center to be refilled. Back to the yard and resorted for delivery to the supply station.


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

I will have full access to all the tracks while I build and test the system. In my garage. 

Since the bench work will be modular, I can tip it on it's side to facilitate wiring. 

However, once it is installed and the tree is in place, the back of the track (away from the yard) will be very difficult to reach. If I can fit a re-railer there I will. Any other suggestions to keep the trains running smooth back there will be appreciated.

The system will be broken down, wrapped in plastic, and stored for 11 / 12 months. Any tips on adhesives to hold the track down?

I have read about five books, managed to run three loops on my DCC system and succesfully programmed used and tested turnouts, grades, and radii with all my engines and longer cars. I have decent carpentry and electrical ability. Other than that, I am a complete NOOB. This is probably a more ambitious project than I should take on at this point.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is going to be a very large Christmas tree layout but impressive.
You are wise to have chosen DCC to control it. The wiring would have
been very complex if DC. You didn't mention the Scale but the 22 inch
radius curves tell me it is HO, right?

Another assumption: The layout will be on the floor with maybe a 4 inch
'box' construction.

I am a strong advocate for modular table construction but I have
concerns about the way you are dividing the layout in modules.

Unless you have the entire section with the circular tracks on one
module you are going to have a lot of track joints where the
modules meet. That means electrical disconnects also. The elevated
section complicates the situation even more. Will it span two
or more modules?

You are likely to have a need for multicontact electrical plugs and jacks
to make set up and take down convenient. There will be the 2 wire main
track DCC buss, plus a common and 2 conductors for each turnout. 

The turntable is the only area that will need the reverse loop
controller and even it may not. (Unless that gray track that wyes off the turntable lead
actually connects to another main)

I've never used Kata unitrack so will leave comments about it
to others. I would think that if you use a bit more glue than we
generally suggest it would hold the track to the board for storage.

A rerailer is just a section of track with a pointed end plastic strip
to guide the wheels back to the rails. If a suitable one is not found
you could make it yourself. One would be desirable on all of the
'rear' tracks not easily accessible. Close attention
to smooth track joints in those area would be a good insurance 
policy. Avoid any kinks in the curves. You might consider guard
rails on the inaccessible elevated sections.

Keep us up on your progress.

Very interesting project.

Don


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Don for your encouragement and input.

Your assumptions are correct, HO scale, and about 4 to 6 inches off the floor.

I am planning to divide the modules into 4 parts and I will post my plans for that soon. There will be lots of track joints and no way for me to get around that without simplifying my plan with less loops.

Regarding the elevated track... I plan to use woodland scenic risers as a guide - to keep the grades at 2%, with more rigid support near the module joints. Possibly, even something like bridges, to get over the module unions. Maybe, even plywood sub-roadbed to prevent track shifting out of line. Electrical disconnects I think I can use trailer hitch connects - four wires each, readily available, and with "idiot proof" connections - so long as I label them properly.

I did not think of Guard Rails. That seems like a good idea!


----------

